# Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas.



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 23, 2020)

Leaving early tomorrow morning for the 5 hour drive to Virginia to be with my daughter and grandkids for Christmas . No stopping along the way. 
A ham dinner will be waiting with plenty of goodies to go with it. 
I'm wishing all of you and your families a happy holiday as best you can during this stressful time and thankyou so much for the fun and interesting  posts everyone has shared during the past year.  Many times it was the highlight of the day.
Better days are coming.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2020)

Thank you Ruth!  I hope you have a safe trip and a wonderful holiday with your family.  Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 23, 2020)

How sweet of you, Ruth!

Safe travels and a happy stay!

Wishing you a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 23, 2020)

Thanks Ruth.  Enjoy your holidays with your family!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 23, 2020)

Safe travels, Ruth


----------



## Pecos (Dec 23, 2020)

Drive safe and have a Great Chistmas. We will be here when you get back.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 23, 2020)

*Have a safe trip, Ruth and enjoy your time with the family.*


----------



## Pam (Dec 24, 2020)

Thank you, Ruth. Have a lovely time with your family. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 24, 2020)

Stay safe...Merry Christmas..


----------



## terry123 (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas and drive safe.  Look out for the crazy drivers out there.


----------



## Wren (Dec 24, 2020)

Thank you Ruth, have a wonderful Christmas, and Seasons Greetings to all !


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 24, 2020)

Winter storms headed your way - plan on more than 5 hours for the trip....

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2020)

Ruth,

Have a safe trip and a very merry Christmas!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 24, 2020)

Wishing you a wonderful journey


----------



## Liberty (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## jujube (Dec 24, 2020)

And a Merry Christmas to you, too, Ruth!


----------

